# 6'x10' HO scale table layout



## cabledawg

This is for CCK. Three trains on three seperate tracks, so no need for DCC or block wiring. The center track has 4" of clearance on the overpass with a 4% grade. There are interchanges between the outer, middle and inner tracks that can be utilized as industry tracks as well. Without the access cutout, there is a 1'x5' area in the middle that cant be reached (using the standard 30" max reach). 

I cant take all the credit for this layout as I "borrowed" the idea from someone else that has a 4x8 HO layout setup almost identical with an outer loop and inner figure eight. As soon as I find out who it is, I'll post up with the credits.


----------



## raleets

CDawg,
I may be the one you're thinkin' about, since my layout consists of three seperate tracks that are independently powered.
I have two outer loops and a figure-8 in the middle with a crossover.
Cheers,
Bob


----------



## cabledawg

I think you are correct. You had a really packed table, right? Bandstand and a little campground in the corner? If so, then you get the credit for this design :thumbsup:


----------



## raleets

Cabledawg,
Guilty as charged! 
I'm truly honored and humbled that you thought so much of my layout that you would "borrow" the basic idea.  
I'm now in the planning stages of expanding the basic 4X8 into about 11X10 and creating another LARGE loop around the entire thing to accomodate the loco plus10-car Amtrak train that I've been assembling the past couple of months.
Due to my hectic summer schedule, actual construction won't begin until sometime in October. Right now it's just all in my noggin.
Bob


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker

Thanks mate. Just what I wanted! Now it's time for me to start work on the scenery


----------



## cabledawg

Yeah I would have added some in with AnyRail, but with out a 3D image, its really hard to imagine what the finished product could look like. Let me know if there is anything you want changed or tweeked. And be sure to thank Raleets for the design idea


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker

Well thanks to both of you  Don't really need anything changed the layout works just about perfectly with the images I got in my head. Thinking of modelling a nice mix of both Canadian Shield and Prairie. Time to bust out the credit card!


----------



## raleets

CCarKnocker,
You're sure to have fun with that layout :thumbsup:.....I get my kicks when all three trains are running at the same time :laugh: :laugh:
I have a Conrail diesel freight on the outer loop with 13 cars......a CN diesel freight on the inner loop with 14 cars......and a Denver & Rio Grande Western 
2-6-2 Steamer on the figure-8 loop with a tender and 4 cars.
Oh, almost forgot.......the inner and outer loop trains run in opposite directions.
It's almost hypnotic to watch them at the same time :laugh:
Have fun,
Bob


----------



## dougget

Hi,
Do you plan to have an access hole at the east end of the table too? If not, you are looking at a max reach of 36 inches to do anywork inside that end of the 8.

I was planning a 5X8 table until someone pointed out the reach issue to me. Maybe no problem with clear space, but reaching over buildings and trees might make it a challenge.

Aside from that, I really like the plan to run three trains. Keeping it simple with separate power supplies. A few sidings and the interchange where I assume you will be using an 0-5-0 switcher (your hand) to move trains between the two lines. Nice plan!
Doug


----------



## raleets

dougget,
Well, I've lived "on the slippery slope" most of my life, so why stop now?
My enlarged layout is 10'X10' with the original 4X8 surrounded and nearly in the middle.
Since I only added one foot at each end of the 4X8 I can still rerail the trains on the ends if necessary. Fortunately, they run like a fine Swiss watch and over hours and hours of running time none of the three have derailed.
No need for any other maintenance that's out of reach, so I'm blissfully ignorant of any problems at this time. The worst thing that could probably happen is that a bulb would go out in one of the buildings. However, this is pretty unlikely since all the bulbs are LED's.
As for cleaning the tracks, I can remove the locos and rolling stock on the ends within an easy two-foot reach, then run my CMX track cleaning car around for about 5 minutes and, PRESTO, clean as a whistle!
I realize I'm breaking all the rules, but so far, so good. :thumbsup: :laugh:
Bob


----------



## nemo

What does the numbers on the inner circle stand for?


----------



## sstlaure

nemo said:


> What does the numbers on the inner circle stand for?


Those are for track elevation.


----------



## tjcruiser

CCK, Dawg,

4% grade? Pretty steep, no? Are you thinking this through adequately?

I'm not saying it's not doable, but you'll likely limit yourself to strong pullers, short consists, etc.

Just make sure you're sure before you go too far ...

TJ


----------



## nemo

What type of track are you using? (Atlas code 100 or code83). Are you using any flex track? Also what type of switches. Do you happen to have a bill of material of how many curves and straight pieces? I have been looking for a layout just like yours and I'm starting to build the platform. I appreciate all you can do for me.


----------



## cabledawg

Track & Objects
168, H0 Atlas Code 100 168. Flex 28 15/32".	1
168, H0 Atlas Code 100 168. Flex 29 3/32".	1
168, H0 Atlas Code 100 168. Flex 32 9/64".	1
168, H0 Atlas Code 100 168. Flex 33 1/16".	1
281, H0 Atlas Code 100 281 #4. Left turnout 9". (custom)	3
282, H0 Atlas Code 100 282 #4. Right turnout 9". (custom)	3
821, H0 Atlas Code 100 821. Straight 9".	41
822, H0 Atlas Code 100 822. Straight 6".	2
823, H0 Atlas Code 100 823. Straight 3".	1
836, H0 Atlas Code 100 836. Curve radius 22", angle 22.5º	48
837, H0 Atlas Code 100 837. Curve radius 24", angle 22.5º	16
843, H0 Atlas Code 100 843. Buffer/Bumper 3 5/8".	4
847-1¼, H0 Atlas Code 100 847-1¼. Straight 1 1/4".	1
847-¾, H0 Atlas Code 100 847-¾. Straight 3/4".	2


Nemo,
Here is the list of materials used for the layout, but just the track.

TJ,
The requirements were for shorter trains anyways, hence the multiple loops and small sidings. I dont have the PM traffic, but I think this to be DC controlled as well. And 4% isnt that steep. I sure wouldnt go much more than that, but I remember as a kid using a GP40ish loco to pull anywhere from 5-8 cars up a similar grade. I think it'll be fine for the small layout :thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

OK ... just checking. I'm nearly at 4% on my little HO layout. Works fine for me and the kids, but we're pulling pretty short tows. Again, nothing wrong with 4%, as long as one knows the realities of it goiing into the game.

Nice work (again!), by the way, Dawg ... you've really pitched in to help other members on many occassions. Gotta get you on the payroll, I think! 

TJ


----------



## cabledawg

This is an old one from last summer. Seems a few folks had similar space to fill and thought this would work for them as well. And I try not to go more than 4% on a layout unless there just isnt room for less. If there's the space for a long run, though, I try to keep it down around 2-3%.

I havent done nearly as many layouts as I had been, mostly due to lack of time. But now that we are moved and somewhat settled in, I'll try to start helping folks out again. I've done a ton of my own for various rooms I thought I would use for layouts, but not too many for others. I also have a bunch to add to my photo gallery, but it's time consuming to add all the info about each layout. Eventually.................


----------



## NIMT

Ummm where is mine?
Ha another post!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## nemo

Thank you for the material list.


----------



## JohnAP

*connect the dots....ummm tracks*

Cabledawg, how about turning it into a DCC layout and connecting all the tracks? mwahhahhha! I'm currently doing remodeling work and looking at a 9' X 11' spare bedroom to set up an around the room layout. The West side would be the shortest, due to the closet, at 64". I'd like to incorporate something like the NY Central Highland terminal http://carendt.us/articles/highland/. Lots of moving stuff, packing stuff etc to do before I can get to building though. hwell:


----------



## cabledawg

Sean, I posted yours up somewhere on here, but I still have changes to makes for the final tweaking. 

John, Look through my photo gallery, I might have something there that would work for you. If not I can always change this one to connect the loops.


----------



## NIMT

Yep I got it saved! Hoping to work it up here shortly!:thumbsup:
You are the master of the layout designs!


----------



## JohnAP

Cabledawg, and any others who may care to assist, here is the room layout...very rough (paint). I have AutoCad here at work but can't uplooad the drawings here. The windows are aproximately 41" from the floor, and I'm thinking 24"-30" maximum depth sections in front of them. I was going to do HO, but thinking N scale would be better. I want to be able to run my big locos (Bachmann Spectrum J class steamer, Fox Valley Models ES 44AC, Kato SD 80MAC, and of course my Kato E8/9A) using DCC. Industries would include a modified Highland terminal, lumber mill, grain mill, passenger service, and whatever else comes to mind during the brainstorming. Thanks to all for all your help so far and yet to come!


----------



## Carl

A quick internet search for N or HO layouts will give you a lot of ideas. Local hobby shops normal have magazines & books on layouts, that you look through. Good luck.


----------

